# Risse im Foto (kaputt aussehen lassen?)



## withyou (16. Oktober 2003)

Wie macht man solche Risse in ein Bild?
So, das es ein bischen kaputt aussieht...


----------



## layla (16. Oktober 2003)

Sieht ziemlich nach brushes aus. entweder du machst dir selber welche oder du nimmst fertige zum runterladen.


----------



## Leola13 (16. Oktober 2003)

Hai,

schau mal hier :
http://www.deviantart.com/view/315677/ 

Da gibts noch viiiiiiiel mehr. Suchen lohnt sich.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## subzero (16. Oktober 2003)

Du kannst es natürlich auch mit dem Bunstift machen, in weiß.... nur der Arbeitsaufwand is etwas größer


----------



## Mythos007 (16. Oktober 2003)

Du könntest Dir natürlich auch die DVD kaufen, das Cover entfernen und
ca. 1000 mal, an den Kanten, hin und her biegen vielleicht noch ein wenig
draufrumhüpfen, auf den Boden schmeißen und 1-2 mal vom Zug überrollen
lassen...

Danach einfach einscannen und Du bist fertig...


----------



## withyou (17. Oktober 2003)

danke für eure Antworten, kennt jemand vielleicht noch eine gute Seite wo is gute brushes für Photoshop gibt?


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Oktober 2003)

deviantart.com hat schon eine sehr große Sammlung an Brushes. Ansonsten guckst du hier  

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials128666.html


----------



## cocoon (17. Oktober 2003)

Nimm ein beliebiges Rost-, Mauerwerk-, Papier-Foto, mach ein Graustufenbild draus, spiel mit Helligkei tund Kontrast (Kontrast ganz rauf) rum. Dann hast Du die Risse/Beschädigungen, die Du über Dein Foto legen (Ebenenmodi) oder aus dem Foto schneiden (Farbbereich asuwählen o.ä.) kannst. Mit Brushes würde ich es nicht machen.


----------

